# My golden may have osteosarcoma.



## jljep (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all - I'm new here. I've browsed on the forums a little bit in the past, but only registered today because my golden might have osteosarcoma and I was hoping others might share their experiences and opinions with me. I did search the forums and read a few other threads from others who were dealing with osteosarcoma.

I noticed a walnut-sized bump on my boy's front right "ankle" a couple weeks ago. It wasn't bothering him but this week he started limping somewhat and on walks he would only jog a few paces then back down to a super slow walk (which, is only somewhat abnormal, he has never been a high energy guy.) 

We went to see our vet today and he feels it may be osteosarcoma. We didn't do x-rays today but are going back to do so. He said the bump may also have been cause be acute trauma or could be because of arthritis. If it is osteosarcoma, he said he would have to refer us to the UW school vet med, we could do chemo, possible amputation and such.

I took pics of his bump to show, just wondering if anyone has seen something similar?



















My vet wanted to wait a couple weeks to see if it grew larger before we did x-rays. Anyone think maybe x-ray asap? 

Thanks - Jenna


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are facing this possible issue. I'm not familiar with osteosarcoma but would probably insist my vet refer me to a specialist if cancer is suspected. I wouldn't wait a minute for something as serious as cancer. Please see if you can get him seen by an oncologist ASAP.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

No experience with osteosarcoma but I would want x-rays asap for my own piece of mind. I am sure you will get lots of advice here.
Good luck with your boy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry that yo uare dealing with this.... i have goldens but also flat coats and an Irish wolfhound who are even more cancer prone than goldens and I will be honest with you ...I have not heard of good outcomes after amputation if it is osteosarcoma. My experience has been that the cancer almost always comes back and the recovery from amputation is difficult and the result is slowdown of the disease but not elimination. After much thought I have decided that I personally would not treat for osteosarcoma... I would keep my dog as comfortable as possible for as long as possible but I wouldn't do the amputation. I am sorry to be a bummer... it would be worth hearing what the U. says but I have known many dogs with osteo and unfortunately the outcome doesn't seem to be good


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Hello Jenna, 
I do hope it is not osteosarcoma but because your vet has mentioned it I would want to have x-rays done a.s.a.p. This condition has quite a poor prognosis and the sooner you can act the better. 
I lost a flatcoated retriever to oseosarcoma, but she had previously had an amputated toe (malignant melanoma) and the osteosarcoma appeared later on and much higher up in her back leg (top of thigh) a couple of years after the toe amputation. The joint quickly became very swollen and felt hot. She had a limp and was in quite a bit of pain towards the end. The prognosis for her was very poor and amputation was the only way forward to give her a little more time (only 6 months was given) and because of that and the fact that she was 9 years old we decided that she should not be put through amputation and when it got too much for her and the pain couldn't be controlled, she was put out of her suffering, a couple of months after the diagnosis was made. 
I am not a vet, but from seeing your photographs your dog's lump looks different from what we
experienced, and it is in a different place, so I sincerely hope it is something other than osteosarcoma and your dog will be able to be treated successfully. I wish you and your dog the best of luck and am hoping things are not as bad as you fear.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I surely hope it is not, i had two die from it, one golden, one old english sheep dog, it is terrible.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I too would opt for x-ray ASAP and if there is an oncologist nearby I would call for an appointment there as well. I too lost a 9 yr old golden to cancer, different form but cancer all the same. Move as quick as possible for the best outcome, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry it's under these circumstances.

One of my previous goldens had a hard lump that looked something like that. She was referred to a veterinary specialty hospital and they immediately did a needle biopsy. The vet knew it was a mast cell tumor and sent out the results to see if it was a II or III. (Sadly it was a III.) Did your vet do a needle biopsy...?

Others have mentioned this, but I wouldn't wait around for a few weeks. I would try to get it diagnosed as soon as possible.

Will be thinking of you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Check this post out it was my Charlie it was a form of cancer but because we caught it early it was all cut away and has never returned 
Hope it helps you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-good-thoughts-naughty-charlie-please-2.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry you found us under these worrisome circumstances. Welcome.

I would be VERY pro-active and get in to see an oncologist as soon as possible. Your local Golden Retriever Club or state club should be able to give you some good recommendations. Or maye someone here is in your area and has experience with one.

Sending you hugs and prayers that it's 'just a bump'. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Shalva said:


> I am sorry that yo uare dealing with this.... i have goldens but also flat coats and an Irish wolfhound who are even more cancer prone than goldens and I will be honest with you ...I have not heard of good outcomes after amputation if it is osteosarcoma. My experience has been that the cancer almost always comes back and the recovery from amputation is difficult and the result is slowdown of the disease but not elimination. After much thought I have decided that I personally would not treat for osteosarcoma... I would keep my dog as comfortable as possible for as long as possible but I wouldn't do the amputation. I am sorry to be a bummer... it would be worth hearing what the U. says but I have known many dogs with osteo and unfortunately the outcome doesn't seem to be good


Hi there...just wanted to share my experience. We opted for amputation and I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. It's absolutely impossible to keep a dog with osteosarcoma comfortable with any quality of life for very long. We tried and lasted only about 2 weeks (multiple meds and dosages) before I couldn't stand to see him in pain any longer. The decision to amputate was absolutely agonizing. However, we were pointed in the direction of some wonderful people that had been there before us. We watched videos of their dogs pre and post amp and were amazed. 

Please know that amputation is in NO way curative!!! Without chemo the dog will eventually succumb to the disease. However, the amputation removes the source of the pain immediately. Chemo was not an option for us given the slim odds we were given at a cure. However, I couldn't bring myself to euthanize a dog that was in fact not sick yet from the cancer. He was completely symptom free aside from the painful limp. Yes, the surgery was very expensive and it wasn't going to provide a cure but there was a very good chance that it would allow Peyton to live out the rest of his life (however long that would be) pain free.

So we opted for the amputation. He had a complication free recovery and was going up and down stairs by 1 week and running after his balls after 2 weeks. We couldn't hold him back. The vet who did his surgery called me the morning after and said he had never seen anything like it. He said it was as if Peyton was happy to have the leg and source of his pain gone. He literally dragged the vet tech out the door on post op day 1 to go potty. The first 2 weeks of the recovery were challenging and stressful. We got very little sleep during that time. However, once he was off all of the pain meds he was like a new dog! So full of energy and just happy to be pain free I think.

When the fur grew back people literally would do a double take as he came running full speed at them. It would take a few moments for them to realize something was amiss  At 9 years old and with 3 legs he was keeping up with our 2 year old golden just as he had before.

I would not change a thing if given the chance to go back and do it again. Just a week before we lost him he was swimming and chasing balls at the beach. 

I know there can be complications and things don't always go as smoothly as they did for us. Our vet has said to me many times she had no doubt he would do well because of his temperament and zest for life.

Talk it over with your vet, surgeon, and others who have been there. Get a second opinion and talk it over with them as well. 

I found this forum Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice early on after Peyton's diagnosis and EVERYONE there was so amazingly helpful and non-judgemental.

Good luck to you and feel free to PM me 
Brenda


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your doggie may have cancer. If my dog had this in his leg I would have an x-ray immediately. Cancer cells can multiply and infiltrate quite rapidly and even one week can help make a difference. Also, I live in Madison and have had one golden treated at the UW for 2 years. It is an understatement to say that they are the best and wonderful doctors. I recommend that you get an immediate referral from your vet and make an appointment ASAP. Dr. Vail and Dr. Chunn are amazing oncologists, as is the rest of the team.

If you come to Madison and would like someone to go with you to the appointment please don't hesitate to ask me. I work right on campus and it would be no trouble.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please get the xrays ASAP and see an oncologist at the vet college.

Our golden Selka, age 11, was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in July 2010. It was in his right shoulder . Selka had been very healthy his entire life, no arthritis (ironic) but he did drag his toes on his back legs from neuropathy.
We decided not to amputate because it would have been a horrendous surgery (his shoulder and front leg) and we really doubted he would be able to walk afterward. We did all kinds of treatment on the tumor and to relieve pain but we made the decision to get him out of that painful body on Sept 9, 2010. He made it 7 weeks. He was very stoic till the end but it was obvious to us he was in pain. I loved him more than my own life.
I would have done the amputation if the tumor had been on his ankle. Removing his entire shoulder was our concern with his back legs being somewhat unreliable.

I am sending prayers for your dear boy. Osteosarcoma is a horribly painful and awful cancer. It sucks that our tender angels have to endure it. Praying it isn't cancer.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would also be in favor of getting x-rays asap. I am surprised your vet didn't do that when you were there! If it is osteo it will more than likely show up on x-ray. If it doesn't then I would do a biopsy to find out what it is. My golden girl got in a hind leg. She just started limping one day in a rear leg and it was swollen. She didn't really have a big lump. I couldn't do amputation because she was barely able to limp around on the three legs and she was a big girl. It would have been wayy to hard on her. We kept her comfortable as long as we could but eventually I couldn't let her continue to be in pain. If it turns out to be the osteosarcoma it is a very fast and progressive disease. I think at my office we have seen 1 that we did amputate (it was a front leg) that lived quite a bit but otherwise it does tend to spread. I will be praying you don't get this outcome!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Has it been confirmed to be osteosarcoma? I will pray for you it is not. Osteosarcoma does not have a good outcome. Just how much time. I lost Maxine to it. We had 3 1/2 good months after diagnosis. Hers was in her mouth, we did not do anything heroic, just pain management. Amputation is an option, it does rid the dog of the pain of the tumor, but not the disease. It might buy you a little time. I am sorry to be a downer here, but osteosarcoma is a death sentence. I have never heard of a dog being cured. It is fast progressing too. 

My Max's was in her mouth as I said. The vet said he could do surgery that would radically effect her upper jaw. Then he said it should give her a couple more months. Was I willing to put her through the surgery and recovery, and the expense for a couple more months? She was my heart dog. I did what was in HER best interest, not mine as hard as it was.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Has it been confirmed to be osteosarcoma? I will pray for you it is not. Osteosarcoma does not have a good outcome. Just how much time. I lost Maxine to it. We had 3 1/2 good months after diagnosis. Hers was in her mouth, we did not do anything heroic, just pain management. Amputation is an option, it does rid the dog of the pain of the tumor, but not the disease. It might buy you a little time. I am sorry to be a downer here, but osteosarcoma is a death sentence. I have never heard of a dog being cured. It is fast progressing too.
> 
> My Max's was in her mouth as I said. The vet said he could do surgery that would radically effect her upper jaw. Then he said it should give her a couple more months. Was I willing to put her through the surgery and recovery, and the expense for a couple more months? She was my heart dog. I did what was in HER best interest, not mine as hard as it was.


And as hard as it is yes your best friend comes first the same happend to my friends dog it was in his mouth she did the same as you.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

We have had osteosarcoma twice,and our senior rescue here has had it as well..the rescue took in a hound with a tumor similiar to yours..they amputated her leg..no chemo..its been 2 years,and she is doing great..we had a golden that was 10..we removed his leg,did chemo..he lived 2 more years..our current dog Daisy has osteosarcoma..she was diagnose 2 months ago..she is 13,and we decided to not amputate,due to her age,and arthritis..we have her on meds,but so far she is doing great..everyday is a blessing..please get an xray asap..as it can spread very quickly..you need to catch it early,if you decide to amputation.I too would amputate again in a heartbeat..it makes the pain stop .unfortunetly Daisy is not a candidate.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do we know what the outcome was for this dog?


----------

